# generator transfer switches????



## 92525 (May 1, 2005)

I have a 1988 elite 33'. It has two switches that transfer the power from city power or to generator. 
To try to make this short; They act like a 3way home switch but they also switch the neutral.
They switch the "hot" on one side and the "neutral" on the other side. 
Sort of like two 3 way swiches put together (side by side).
I want to call them a 220 volt 3 way switchs.
Beleive it or not I am an electritian. But cannot figure out what to call these or where to get new ones. It has to be a RV thing, lol

I hope someone can help me out?
Thanks for reading.

Can you tell I am new here???? I have many more questions but trying to ask them one at a time. I did a search but maybe did not type in the right words?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi daddy

I think you will find it is called a "changeover switch", sometimes preceeded by "mains" or "generator", but that's about as much help as I can offer. I did note that most new vans are equipped with an "automatic changeover switch" which I guess does exactly what it says on the tin :lol: 

Mike

P.S. even if I am wrong this reply will have bumped you to the top of the postings so someone else with more detailed knowledge may come and help


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi daddy (I just LOVE that name!!!)

I'm assuming that this American RV has been converted to 220volts for the Euro-market, in which case I'd contact one of these:

www.americanmotorhomes.co.uk

www.usrv.co.uk

www.dudleys-rv.com

who could probably not only help you get new switches, but also tell you how they alter/install the wiring for the UK.

Good luck, and when you find out, don't forget to "explain all" for the benefit of others.

Night-night, daddy! 

Barry


----------



## 92525 (May 1, 2005)

Thank You!
:wink:


----------



## 92525 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to be a pain here but I still am having problems locating a switch.
It is not a 220 volt. It is a 120 volt but also switches the neutral.

I have two of them. They are original but the company went out of busyness years ago. It is a 1988 elite coach,33'. Onan gen 6.5.

I have looked everywhere and spent the last week looking on the net?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mellg (Oct 3, 2011)

*Game finished?*

I think game finished now, am I right daddy?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RVs for sale

Mod Note.
Mumbai to be precise - Click his link! :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Daddy.

I got one.

Brand new "Automatic Line/Generator Switch".

Transfer Switch rated 120 VAC 38 amps Option C.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't know why but I was also advised to buy two small electronic circuit boards like this.................

They might be associated with the converter/charger though.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ray

Look at the date of this thread . . . 2004.

Resurrected by an irritating and persistent Mumbai spammer! 8O 8O 8O 

Very annoying when you don't notice the date and think you are helping someone. :evil: 

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Doooohhhhh. 

Thanks Dave.
Just spent an hour digging in my old stock of RV parts. 
Still someone might need a spare that I have. Just found a new RV LPG regulator and more marker lights.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Still someone might need a spare that I have.
> Ray.


Hi Ray

It's an ill (Indian) wind that blows nobody some good.! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Odd this Dave.
Why on earth waste his time just messing people about? Seems he has been busy this morning. Can't be any financial gain, can there?

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ray

This is not at all unusual - we get it all the time. :roll: 

We normally just remove the URLs or bin the posts, but I just felt like taking the hiss with this one! 8) 

Click on a couple of his links. :lol: :lol: 

He'll get the message soon! I don't know why they bother! :roll: 

Dave


----------

